
Show HN: WikiVoice – A lightweight markup language for Text-to-Speech - icer2020
https://github.com/baxtree/wiki2ssml
======
icer2020
WikiVoice is a lightweight but expressive markup language used by voice
editors for fine-tuning synthesised speech while editing raw scripts.
Wiki2SSML turns WikiVoice into SSML which is a W3C standard widely supported
by TTS vendors.

Feedback, contribution and PRs are all welcome.

